# Looking for Bucket Recipe



## Samilyn (Aug 7, 2009)

So I have the a local Winery taking orders for the Buckets of grape juice in all different varitals. I would like to order a couple of them. The owners said all I have to do is add yeast. But I am wondering if anyone has any recipes for these buckets and timetables, like how long I should let it sit before doing something to it. Thanks


----------



## Goodfella (Aug 7, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!!!


I would suggest putting this question in a more active topic. Maybe "general discussions".


----------



## Wade E (Aug 7, 2009)

I would imagine that unless you can keep it cold you would have to do something with it pretty fast as they are probably fresh juices with no preservatives.


----------



## Tom (Aug 7, 2009)

samilyn1981 said:


> So I have the a local Winery taking orders for the Buckets of grape juice in all different varitals. I would like to order a couple of them. The owners said all I have to do is add yeast. But I am wondering if anyone has any recipes for these buckets and timetables, like how long I should let it sit before doing something to it. Thanks


When you get the juice I would think its at 33*. You need to gring it up to temp which may take 24 hours. Once 70* add yeast and continue as if it was a kit wine EXCEPT you will need to age this more. 
What are you thinking of getting?


----------



## Samilyn (Aug 7, 2009)

Tanks!
I'm thinking about Lambrusco ans Zinfindel Royale
Noy set in stone yet. I'm not a big Zin Fan, but aloy of my friends are so I figured it would be nice to have. Love Lambrusco though. I am open to suggestions!
I will ask over in General as well.


----------

